# Tiel tantrums



## shadow (Feb 22, 2009)

Do any other Cockatiels have temper tantrums? Midge has had what appears to be a hissy fit over some runner beans!  She was out of the cage tonight, as she is usually, when I served dinner. She insisted on trying to land in the middle of our plates (she did this the other night too and burnt her feet on hot pasta), so to settle her I gave her a few little pieces of runner bean. She kept taking it an spitting it out and then flying onto the table again. OH put her back in the cage, where she then appeared to be sulking. Sitting on her perch with her back to the room, and when we gave her titbits she snatched it from our hands and dropped it on the floor of her cage. Then she hissed and pecked gently at the hand feeding her, very rapidly and in lots of places all at once as if she was having a proper little diva strop!
Do any of you Cockatiels have paddy's like this?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Lol, yep.. all the time.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They can be just like two year olds  
When Spike was younger he use to have full blown tantrums. I mean foot stomping, wings out, screaming beak open and ready to bite. Luckily now that he is older he does not have tantrums like that any more. Now he just does his angry talk, rings his bell, hisses, turns his back on you or rapid fire nips you  Aren't tiels great


----------



## Abubakr (Aug 12, 2009)

Mine always seems to get angry/scared when I put him back in the cage. He always wants to be outside with me.. And I only had him for 3 days now. o.o

I really hope he gets used to his cage as I start school soon.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

My Edward just turned 8 months old. At 7 months he went cranky. At 8 months he goes from cranky to down right temper tantrum hostile. I can't say it's all his age tho, my 18 year old Aladdin pulls the same stuff too.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Constantly!!! If I have something they want that they're not allowed to have it gets really ugly.  They can turn from perfect little angels into little biting monsters really quickly.


----------



## shadow (Feb 22, 2009)

lol! It's good to know that it is just a tantrum and not a behavioural thing. I've noticed she can get quite stroppy and defiant when I'm trying to stop her doing something, like ripping off all the laptop keyboard buttons. I've never seen stubborness like it!


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Sandy has tantrums quite alot lately and I haven't a clue why,
but anyway he takes it out on his new Heart and bell toy or he will boss the other 2 birds ive got around the cage!

if I put my hand by him un-noticed he will get in a temper with me aswell then move away lovely aren't they


----------



## JC-mom (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow, this thread is so timely for me! I haven't been here in awhile and thought I'd check in again.... and immediately this topic kind of jumped out at me! 

Just tonight Chuckie had another fit with one of his toys (has been having a few of them lately), and my son & I were wondering why he seems so frustrated at times. Seems to happen out of the blue... tonight, though, I think he was just tired and wanted to go to bed!



Cassie said:


> They can turn from perfect little angels into little biting monsters really quickly.


EXACTLY! I'm still trying to figure these 'tiels out, ha... Chuckie can go from being the most loving creature, snuggling up to my chin or cheek, very content and almost going to sleep one second - then nipping at my ear or doing the rapid fire thing on my cheek the next! (Without any provocation at all!)

Of course, we love him anyway! Keeps us kind of on our toes though, and a little puzzled besides, ha.


----------



## Irene (Sep 4, 2009)

What a belly laugh from you all! I found that when the tantrums starts I gently but firmly take them (cover them with my whole hand) and put them under my jersey/top. I let them nestle there between my boobs (OK well you guys can still TRY) and I talk softly to it and stroke its head from outside the material. Soon there's a cooing sound and after Time Out I let it crawl up to my neck in the open and it perches on my shoulder as though nothing happened!


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Kami has strops, but Lofty doesn't. She'll sit and squawk and make the weirdest noises, and have a go at your hand if you put it too close (it never hurts though, silly bird). Sometimes it's because we won't let her chew the laptop, and sometimes it's apparently for no reason at all. We just ignore her and turn our backs and she gives up pretty quickly.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Little birds with big Attitudes. 
I have been so lucky so far. My girl was a near perfect lady.
Tweety was starting to assert her feeling to me.
Giving me the 'Look' if she was not to happy with the food offerings.
She only ever moaned and nibbled me when we were out late in the car and she was keen on getting home and going to bed.
And it would seem a lot of the tantrums are sex or (lack of it) related.
Horny little critters.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Irene said:


> What a belly laugh from you all! I found that when the tantrums starts I gently but firmly take them (cover them with my whole hand) and put them under my jersey/top. I let them nestle there between my boobs (OK well you guys can still TRY) and I talk softly to it and stroke its head from outside the material. Soon there's a cooing sound and after Time Out I let it crawl up to my neck in the open and it perches on my shoulder as though nothing happened!


There is no way I'd have those two anywhere near my boobs when they're in one of those moods I think I'd prefer to go and find 2 feral stray cats to stuff down there. Holly drew blood this morning because he flew into the fridge when I opened the door and didn't want to come out.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Elsie has massive tantrums all the time, she's a brat.  She'll sit on you and squeal and lunge and nip...usually for no good reason. Luckily she doesn't hurt, so it's all rather comical.


----------

